# C'est par où, l'espace non-fumeur ?



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

Faudrait que je pense à arrêter, mais...
Et vous ?


----------



## Sebang (20 Mai 2003)

T'avais qu'à pas commencer !!! (dirait ma mère)


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

Le 4 juin ça fera 1 an, j'ai déjà prévu le champagne


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Le 4 juin ça fera 1 an, j'ai déjà prévu le champagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que tu as commencé ?


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Que tu as commencé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Que j'ai arrêté et fanchement, ça en vaut vraiment la peine.
Essayez, c'est pas si dure quand on est motivé (si si, je vous assure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

remplacer les clopes par le champ,c'est pas plus economique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je ne fume plus,mais je suis fauché


----------



## DocteurLove (20 Mai 2003)

Me femme a arrété depuis quatre mois...

Les hopitaux ont lancé pas mal de programmes d'aide aux fumeurs désirant arreter...

Elle y est allé, ça a trés bien marché...


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

Justement, mes petits poumons ros... euh gris ??? ont l'air (et la fumée, arf) déchirés entre volonté et besoin de cette foutue nicotine.
Si vous avez des grigris, des remèdes de grand-mère, des prières vaudou, des théorèmes mathématiques ou même des statistiques à la con, je suis prêt à essayer


----------



## DocteurLove (20 Mai 2003)

Ben essaie la méthode scientifique (patch + zyban) c'est trés efficace, mon post était sérieux...


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * remplacer les clopes par le champ,c'est pas plus economique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sûr que si, si c'est seulement 1 ou deux bouteilles tous les ans pour féter ça


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocteurLove:</font><hr /> *mon post était sérieux...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'en doutais pas !

Quelqu'un a essayé le Zyban ? La seule personne que je connaisse qui aie tenté le coup a quand même pas mal souffert des effets secondaires (insomnie surtout), et alcool + zyban = cocktail explosif. En plus, aux dernières nouvelles, elle continuait toujours à fumer.

Mais s'il faut arrêter de boire en plus , ça va être mission impossible


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Justement, mes petits poumons ros... euh gris ??? ont l'air (et la fumée, arf) déchirés entre volonté et besoin de cette foutue nicotine.
Si vous avez des grigris, des remèdes de grand-mère, des prières vaudou, des théorèmes mathématiques ou même des statistiques à la con, je suis prêt à essayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais que ça peut paraître risible, mais moi, à chaque fois que j'avais envie de fumer, je buvais un grand coup d'eau.

D'accord, il vaut mieux avoir des chiottes tout près au boulot et une chasse d'eau économique à la maison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon, ça évite de se jetter sur toute les sucreries et autres saloperies.

puis je me fait des cadeaux: je fumais l'équivalent en argent d'un CD ou une BD par semaine (je dois passer chez IKEA chercher des étagères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * (je dois passer chez IKEA chercher des étagères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)     * 

[/QUOTE]

On peut quand même relever le point positif du tabac, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'étagères IKEA pour ranger son cancer


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
Mais s'il faut arrêter de boire en plus , ça va être mission impossible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout qu'au début en sortie tu as tendance à compenser la clope par l'alcool, je me suis fait surprendre à ma première sortie "non fumeur".
Au lieu de "1 verre, 1 clope" ça devient vite "1 verre, 1 verre"


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Surtout qu'au début en sortie tu as tendance à compenser la clope par l'alcool, je me suis fait surprendre à ma première sortie "non fumeur".
Au lieu de "1 verre, 1 clope" ça devient vite "1 verre, 1 verre" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 "1 verre, 1 verre" ça va, mais "3 verres, 3 verres"...


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 






 "1 verre, 1 verre" ça va, mais "3 verres, 3 verres"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 C'est un peu con ce que je dis, je n'ai jamais que deux mains...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'en doutais pas !

Quelqu'un a essayé le Zyban ? La seule personne que je connaisse qui aie tenté le coup a quand même pas mal souffert des effets secondaires (insomnie surtout), et alcool + zyban = cocktail explosif. En plus, aux dernières nouvelles, elle continuait toujours à fumer.

Mais s'il faut arrêter de boire en plus , ça va être mission impossible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi pas, mais mon 'pa oui a pris du zyban et il fume toujours, malgré ses prob' de santé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela dit, je ne pense pas qu'il y a de remède miracle, tout est une question de volonté ! 
Les patches, zyban, etc. sont plus là, pour aider à faire passé la pilule si j'puis dire, 

J'ai essayé les patchs, et ai tenue 3 mois. 
J'était devenue tellement insupportable, que mon ami est allé m'acheter un paquet de clopes.
Sinon, j'ai aussi, arrêter une fois tout simplement sans rien prendre et j'suis restée sans fumer pendant plus de 6 mois. 
Et là, suite à un accident de moto,à la con (passagère), ai eu plus de peur que de mal heureusement, 
bin j'ai craqué sur le moment (le cop' était fumeur), c'est dommage.

Depuis je fume toujours et n'achète plus de paquet d'clopes, mais du tabac à rouler. C'est plus économique, 
moins chimique, on fume moins, on peut pas ce les rouler en conduisant (à moins d'être pro), etc.

Si tu veux arrêter Abba Zaba, tu le peux, tout le monde le peut. Simplement il faut la volonté et 
remplacer les habitudes (envies) en buvant des verres d'eau, comme le dit Tomtom, ou en machouillant des bâtons 
de réglisse par exemple, j'ai essayé mais c'est vite écoeurant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage à toi !


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Bon courage à toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci Oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
Depuis je fume toujours et n'achète plus de paquet d'clopes, mais du tabac à rouler. C'est plus économique,
moins chimique, on fume moins, on peut pas ce les rouler en conduisant (à moins d'être pro), etc.* 

[/QUOTE]

Heu... moins chimique, je ne suis vraiment pas sûr du tout...




On fume moins, pas sûr non plus, et je me suis déjà surpris plus d'une fois à me rouler une cigarette au feu rouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, on peu se rassurer en se disant qu'il vaut mieux griller une petite clope qu'un gros feu rouge, mais...


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *





 Faudrait que je pense à arrêter, mais...
Et vous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me suis fait la reflexion hier soir en finissant mon paquet de clope. "Tiens, si demain j'en rachetais pas ?..." Puisque t'en parle, je vais tenter le coup


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2003)

Bon courage à ceux qui souhaitent arrêter de fumer...!!!
Perso, je n'y suis pas parvenu (probablement manque de motivation et manque de volonté) - je fume encore allègrement mes 30 clopes par jour...( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) avec à chaque cigarette, un sentiment mêlé d'impuissance, d'excitation et de regrets...!!!
Aucune excuse : je sais le tort que fait le tabac à la santé et chaque jour qui passe fait que je suis de plus en plus essouflé à l'arrivée au 2ième étage par l'escalier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mes enfants ne fument pas et n'ont pas l'intention de commencer (heureusement !)
Comme la plupart des fumeurs, je me mets "la tête dans le sable" (tiens, pas pratique pour fumer ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) avec le sentiment "qu'on verra bien"... c'est nase !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autour de moi, de moins en moins de fumeurs - soit ils en sont morts, soit ils ont arrêtés, preuve que c'est possible quand on le veut vraiment...!
Alors, bon courage à toutes et tous ... quand on veut, on peut !!!
Là-dessus, je vais méditer un peu sur ma condition...!


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 
Puisque t'en parle, je vais tenter le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

On commen... euh... on arrête quand ?


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

On commen... euh... on arrête quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Illico ! Je rachète pas de paquet aujourd'hui, et c'est parti !


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Autour de moi, de moins en moins de fumeurs - soit ils en sont morts, soit ils ont arrêtés, preuve que c'est possible quand on le veut vraiment...!
Alors, bon courage à toutes et tous ... quand on veut, on peut !!!
Là-dessus, je vais méditer un peu sur ma condition...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je ne suis quand même pas sûr de cette histoire de volontéplus forte que tout. Est-ce-que ce n'est pas encore un truc de plus pour culpabiliser les fumeurs ?
Du genre "Haha ! Pauvre crétin, si tu fumes, c'est bien parce que tu le veux, personne ne te force." Personne, sinon la dépendance


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Illico ! Je rachète pas de paquet aujourd'hui, et c'est parti !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ça tombe bien, parce que je n'en ai pas racheté non plus ce matin...

Par contre, j'ai déjà bu 1 litre d'eau, 4 cafés, mâché 3 chewing-gums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Surtout ne pas s'énerver...


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

Cher Abba Zaba,

Je t'écris pour te faire part de mon expérience. Je ne sais pas si elle intéressera quelqu'un d'autre mais il ne faut pas hésiter à me poser des questions.

J'ai été un gros fumeur : Je fumai en 1993 quand j'ai arrété 3 paquets de Gitanes sans filtres par jour. T'as pas l'air d'un con quand tu vas acheter une cartouche tous les trois jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'habite à Paris et j'ai été en consultation à l'hôptital Cochin dans le service du docteur Popi à une séance spéciale d'accuponcture pour les fumeurs. 45minutes, FR 50 remboursé par la sécu. Nous étions 5 du bureau en même temps. Nous avons tous réussi à stopper. Deux ont craqués depuis.

Cela fait donc 10 ans que j'ai arrété et malheureusement j'ai toujours envie de fumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je n'y pense pas. Par contre si je vois un fumeur l'envie est là mais suportable. Je fume de temps en temps des cigares mais on avale pas la fumée donc c'est mieux. J'ai surtout particulièrement envie d'une cigarette à chaque fois que je bois de l'alcool. Mais je ne bois plus d'alcool depuis trois mois pour d'autres raisons donc ça va.

Il m'arrive parfois de fumer d'autre sorte de cigarette en forme de cône mais je ne suis pas acrroc (si si même si certeines personnes pensent le contraire).

En définitive je te conseille l'accupuncture même si le docteur en question est mort. Concernant le Zyban les effets secondaires sont incontrolables et grave. Ma femme a failli mourir il y a 2 ans à cause du Zyban (coma) du coup elle a réussi à arrêter. C'est peut-être la solution


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2003)

Et on écrase la cigarette ...



PS : le mieux c'est de ne pas commencer. Protégez vos enfants ! Expliquez leur clairement les risques et la dépendance, sans compter l'aspect financier.


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je ne suis quand même pas sûr de cette histoire de volontéplus forte que tout. Est-ce-que ce n'est pas encore un truc de plus pour culpabiliser les fumeurs ?
Du genre "Haha ! Pauvre crétin, si tu fumes, c'est bien parce que tu le veux, personne ne te force." Personne, sinon la dépendance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que les gens qui n'y sont pas confronté n'imagine ce que c'est. Tellement facile de dire il suffit de le vouloir. Mais tellement regrettable d'avoir commencé...


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

En définitive je te conseille l'accupuncture même si le docteur en question est mort.    * 

[/QUOTE]
Si c'est pas d'un cancer du poumon, je vais voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Concernant le Zyban les effets secondaires sont incontrolables et grave. Ma femme a failli mourir il y a 2 ans à cause du Zyban (coma) 
* 

[/QUOTE]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Tu es sérieux là, Bonpat ?


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Ça tombe bien, parce que je n'en ai pas racheté non plus ce matin...

Par contre, j'ai déjà bu 1 litre d'eau, 4 cafés, mâché 3 chewing-gums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Surtout ne pas s'énerver...



































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plus facile pour moi : la 1ere clope de la journée, c'est sur le coup des 18:30, en rentrant du boulot. C'est après dîner que ça va devenir difficile...


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Et on écrase la cigarette ...* 

[/QUOTE]





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
PS : le mieux c'est de ne pas commencer. * 

[/QUOTE]






 Évidemment ...






 Qu'on l'interdise cette saloperie, qu'on arrête de vendre ça aux mômes en leur expliquant que surtout, les enfants, c'est pô bien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Arf, rester zen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Cher Abba Zaba,
Il m'arrive parfois de fumer d'autre sorte de cigarette en forme de cône mais je ne suis pas acrroc (si si même si certeines personnes pensent le contraire).   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est mon regret, ça. Va falloir renoncer au oinj occasionnel...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * En définitive je te conseille l'accupuncture même si le docteur en question est mort. Concernant le Zyban les effets secondaires sont incontrolables et grave. Ma femme a failli mourir il y a 2 ans à cause du Zyban (coma) du coup elle a réussi à arrêter. C'est peut-être la solution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh eh, c'est efficace de faillir d'y passer, on dirait. Après son infarctus, mon père a arrêté cash.


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est plus facile pour moi : la 1ere clope de la journée, c'est sur le coup des 18:30, en rentrant du boulot. C'est après dîner que ça va devenir difficile...  * 

[/QUOTE]






 Et tu as le temps d'en fumer combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai que les gens qui n'y sont pas confronté n'imagine ce que c'est. Tellement facile de dire il suffit de le vouloir. Mais tellement regrettable d'avoir commencé...  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas si facile de le dire quand on est fumeur, mais j'pense que l'on peut toutefois essayer rien que par sa propre volonté.
Et si on rechute, c'est pas grave, c'st pas la fin du monde. Il ne faut surtout pas culpabiliser, mais se dire 
que la prochaine fois sera la bonne, et ainsi de suite... et comme par miracle un jour on fume plus. J'ai déjà vu ça moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Heu... moins chimique, je ne suis vraiment pas sûr du tout...




* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, t'as raison, mais par moins chimique, j'entendais par là, le papier à rouler n'est pas chimique du tout, c'est vrai non ? 
Si on tire pas sur la clope, ben celle-ci elle s'éteint... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *
On fume moins, pas sûr non plus, et je me suis déjà surpris plus d'une fois à me rouler une cigarette au feu rouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, on peu se rassurer en se disant qu'il vaut mieux griller une petite clope qu'un gros feu rouge, mais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Perso, je fume moins (bien que parfois... ) et les roulent avec peu de tabac, mais là encore c'est la volonté de résister
et de repousser le plus loin la suivante.

Cela dit, j'espère un jour... j'y pense de temps à autre, peut-être dans quelques mois... 
vouloir à nouveau arrêter, oui oui j'y pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant mon tour, je vous dis à tous bon courage et vous souhaite de tenir bon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne ap' 
@plus


----------



## Fulvio (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 






 Et tu as le temps d'en fumer combien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

8 à 10. C'est pas énorme, mais comme ça avait commencé par 1 ou 2...


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

En fait, c'est non seulement une question de volonté, mais aussi de moment.

Pour ma part, mon arrêt n'était pas prémédité, bien que j'y pensait depuis longtemps comme tout fumeur. D'ailleurs, quand j'ai allumé ma clope je ne savait pas que ce serait la dernière, je me suis juste dit après:"et si je n'en rallumait pas".

Je crois que ne pas planifier pas à l'avance cet arrêt a été très important dans ma réussite: je n'ai pas appréhendé ce moment des heures, des jours ou des semaines avant, ce qui avait démultiplié mon envie de tabac dans mes précédentes tentatives.

Si j'explique ici comment j'ai arrêté de fumer, c'est pour que ceux qui veulent se lancer puisse y trouver ne serais-ce que le petit "rien" en plus qui les ammènera au succès.

Car arrêter de fumer vaut le coup qui que vous soyez, à n'importe quel age et quelque soit le nombre de cigarettes que vous fumiez.

Encore une chose: certains vous diront "tu as été fumeur, tu auras envie de fumer toute ta vie" ne les croyez pas, cela dépend de chacun (j'ai envie d'une clope une fois par mois et ça dure 10 secondes après un an de sevrage, c'est quand même pas la mer à boire)


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Si on tire pas sur la clope, ben celle-ci elle s'éteint...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui , ça c'est pénible, moi je laisse toujours tremper mes feuilles dans l'essence à zippo, ça tient mieux allumé...


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Si j'explique ici comment j'ai arrêté de fumer, c'est pour que ceux qui veulent se lancer puisse y trouver ne serais-ce que le petit "rien" en plus qui les ammènera au succès.

* 

[/QUOTE]

On cherche, Tomtom, on cherche... Merci


----------



## bonpat (20 Mai 2003)

Essaye de faire un peu de sport (pas beaucoup) ca aide beaucoup.
Pour le Zyban c'est un produit extrémement dangereux. Rien que le nom fait peur.

Mes deux grands enfants (Tristan 15 ans et Marie 14 ans) fument déjà. Eh oui, je n'ai pas réussi à les en dissuader alors que ni femme ni moi ne fumons. Leur dire il ne faut pas commencer cela n'a pas servi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On les oblige juste à payer leurs cigarettes en faisant des baby-sitting. On ne donne plus d'argent de poche mais on leur paye des trucs à droite à gauche en fonction de leurs envies... Ils n'ont pas droit de fumer à la maison non plus.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mai 2003)

Je cherche l'espace fumeur svp !


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Je cherche l'espace fumeur svp !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]




_ Cachez ce joint que je ne saurai voir _


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Essaye de faire un peu de sport (pas beaucoup) ca aide beaucoup.* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux me tuer ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Pour le Zyban c'est un produit extrémement dangereux. Rien que le nom fait peur.* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme ça fait un moment que cette histoire me travaille, j'en avais déjà parlé à mon toubib, qui m'a aussitôt fait une ordonnance... Mais là, tu m'as refroidi ! 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Mes deux grands enfants (Tristan 15 ans et Marie 14 ans) fument déjà. Eh oui, je n'ai pas réussi à les en dissuader alors que ni femme ni moi ne fumons. Leur dire il ne faut pas commencer cela n'a pas servi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Tristan ! Marie ! Écoutez un peu papa et ce vieux con d'AbbaZaba : Arrêtez ça dès maintenant, après vous le regretterez... En plus, si vous arrêtez, je suis sûr que ce "bon"pat remettra l'argent de poche en circulation, et vous n'aurez plus à faire de baby-sitting. Cool, non ?


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

autre probléme existentiel
j'ai arrété de fumer depuis 93,j'ai arrété de boire,
j'ai arrété de travailler,j'ai arrété de b.....,
c'est grave docteur


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * autre probléme existentiel
j'ai arrété de fumer depuis 93,j'ai arrété de boire,
j'ai arrété de travailler,j'ai arrété de b.....,
c'est grave docteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

Tant que tu arrêtes pas de râler, ça ira


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * autre probléme existentiel
j'ai arrété de fumer depuis 93,j'ai arrété de boire,
j'ai arrété de travailler,j'ai arrété de b.....,
c'est grave docteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

Au moins, tu as du temps pour toi maintenant.


----------



## Yip (20 Mai 2003)

Moi qui ne fume pas, je me dis que j'ai beaucoup de chance. J'ai essayé comme tout le monde vers la cinquième et heureusement, ça ne m'a pas plu.

Je n'ai pas de conseils à donner, juste deux ou trois sujets de réflexion que j'ai glané ici ou là en observant mes amis ou patients fumeurs. Rien de bien original, je vais rejoindre des avis déjà exprimés ici :

Si arrêter de fumer est surtout une question de volonté, c'est bien d'utiliser un moyen "complémentaire" que chacun doit trouver : verre d'eau, patch, dragées, acupuncture, magnétisation (j'en connais pour qui ça a marché), etc, tout est bon pour avoir un point d'ancrage pour la volonté.
Fumer entraîne une dépendance, au sens toxicologique du terme. Ce n'est donc pas uniquement une question de force d'âme. Selon l'ancienneté de l'addiction, la santé, l'état nerveux (fatigue, stress...), la biochimie interne du sujet (la présence en plus ou moins grande quantité dans le corps d'enzymes, de neuromédiateurs...), donc en fonction de tout un tas de facteurs, l'arrêt sera rapide ou progressif, assez aisé ou entraînera de véritables souffrances.

Pas la peine donc de se maudire si on n'y arrive pas, il vaut mieux remettre à un peu plus tard (une période de vacances par exemple) ou changer de moyen "complémentaire.

Les conseils d'un médecin ne sont pas superflus, surtout s'il est dans un service spécialisé.

Attention aux mauvais trucs style : pour éviter la cigarette, un verre d'alcool (OK pour l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), un bonbon (un chewing gum sans sucre ça va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et sachez que la nicotine étant un coupe faim il vaut mieux y aller doucement sur la nourriture pour éviter de prendre 20 kg après l'arrêt.

Bref, il est selon moi important de prendre [la décision] d'arrêter, pas de vaguement tenter, même si cette décision n'est pas préméditée et de trouver le bon moyen d'accompagnement.

Voilà, excusez-moi d'avoir été aussi long.

Bravo aux courageux qui ont réussi, ça montre aux autres que c'est possible. Chapeau !


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est plus facile pour moi : la 1ere clope de la journée, c'est sur le coup des 18:30, en rentrant du boulot. C'est après dîner que ça va devenir difficile...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te demande pas si tu tiens le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo aux courageux qui ont réussi, ça montre aux autres que c'est possible. Chapeau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf merci Yip ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ton lapsus est révélateur... Les "courageux" plein de volonté ont réussi, les "autres" peuvent admirer...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
Fumer entraîne une dépendance, au sens toxicologique du terme. Ce n'est donc pas uniquement une question de force d'âme. ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dépendance toxicologique oui ! mais aussi dépendance psychologique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il ne faut pas l'oublier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceci est relatif aux différents gestes que fait le fumeur, chercher son briquet que quelqu'un lui a piqué (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) la cloppe au doigt, en buvant...etc  après manger ...
Le contexte est très important et doit nécessiter lors du sevrage un déconditionnement. Ceci est aussi important à prendre en compte que le coté "strictement biologique ou physiologique" de l'arret du tabac.



 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Un célèbre dentiste qui fait des romans photos:</font><hr /> Les conseils d'un médecin ne sont pas superflus 

[/QUOTE] 
Oui ! Mais les conseils d'un psychologue comportementaliste (voire même clinicien pour les névrosés qui pensent voire dans la dépendance au tabac une cause qui remonte à des problèmes dans la petite enfance .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sont importants aussi. D'où la possibilité d'aller en consulter un (ou une si çà peut vous aider que ce soit une femme).

Voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah et puis Yip tu aurais pu ajouter une chose importante pour la prévention : le tabac çà donne mauvaise haleine et çà dégeulasse les dents !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce message peut se passer de la cosignature de l'union française pour la santé bucco-dentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Ah et puis Yip tu aurais pu ajouter une chose importante pour la prévention : le tabac çà donne mauvaise haleine et çà dégeulasse les dents !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce message peut se passer de la cosignature de l'union française pour la santé bucco-dentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Parfois c'est mieux l'odeur du tabac


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Parfois c'est mieux l'odeur du tabac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ohhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bah il faut sérieusement refouler du bec pour devoir préférer un cendrier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vite un stomatologue


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

Dîtes, je vais quand même pas consulter une légion de toubibs pour arrêter la clope


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Dîtes, je vais quand même pas consulter une légion de toubibs pour arrêter la clope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

[raleurthread]C'est nul cette typo, on écrit "clope" et un myope peut lire "dope"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/raleurthread]


----------



## bonpat (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

[raleurthread]C'est nul cette typo, on écrit "clope" et un myope peut lire "dope"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/raleurthread]  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mes enfants prennent des CLOPES


----------



## abba zaba (21 Mai 2003)

Kof! Kof... Hum ! Héhé...


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Je te demande pas si tu tiens le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Grrrrrrrrrrrr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'inquiètes, ça commence à me titiller...


----------



## Yip (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Dépendance toxicologique oui ! mais aussi dépendance psychologique...
...Oui ! Mais les conseils d'un psychologue comportementaliste (voire même clinicien pour les névrosés qui pensent voire dans la dépendance au tabac une cause qui remonte à des problèmes dans la petite enfance .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sont importants aussi. D'où la possibilité d'aller en consulter un (ou une si çà peut vous aider que ce soit une femme).
Voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait exact, mais j'ai parlé de ce connaissais (un peu), la partie psychologique sort de ma zone de compétence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par un animateur de jeux rigolos sur le chat:</font><hr /> * 
Ah et puis Yip tu aurais pu ajouter une chose importante pour la prévention : le tabac çà donne mauvaise haleine et çà dégeulasse les dents !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce message peut se passer de la cosignature de l'union française pour la santé bucco-dentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Exact aussi, mais je n'ai pas voulu trop prêcher pour ma paroisse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça contribue fortement à les déchausser surtout, certains perdent des dents dès 30 ans, comme par hasard souvent celles de devant, si ça peut contribuer à en motiver certains.


----------



## Yip (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Parfois c'est mieux l'odeur du tabac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore exact, et c'est pas si rare qu'on peut le croire.


----------



## Yip (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ohhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bah il faut sérieusement refouler du bec pour devoir préférer un cendrier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vite un stomatologue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


Un dentiste est amplement suffisant, un stomato c'est plutôt pour des trucs plus "profonds"


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 
certains perdent des dents dès 30 ans, comme par hasard souvent celles de devant, si ça peut contribuer à en motiver certains.
* 

[/QUOTE]


Remarque, avec le vélo aussi, c'est souvent les dents de devant, surtout si tu freines brusque du frein avant. En tous cas, c'était un accident classique (auquel j'ai échappé par hasard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans ma jeunesse


----------



## Fulvio (21 Mai 2003)

Tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir tenir...

Olala, vivement que j'aie arrêté...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Un dentiste est amplement suffisant, un stomato c'est plutôt pour des trucs plus "profonds" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et un proctologue alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est pour des trucs plus quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Un dentiste est amplement suffisant, un stomato c'est plutôt pour des trucs plus "profonds" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et au bout du bout du bout, on passe au spéléologue. Le tout nous fait un beau catalogue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Je ne fume pas : un cigare tous les 6 mois à 2 ans, une cigarette tous les 2-3 ans : pas trop accro donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je serais plutôt un intoxiqué de la sieste : vous avez des remèdes ?
gardez-les !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
 ... un cigare tous les 6 mois à 2 ans   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si jeune et tu fumais des cigares ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah bah, bel exemple pour la petite Lisa !!


----------



## ginette107 (22 Mai 2003)

message pour dire que j'ai arrété de fumer, il y a plus d'un an, et, que je ne pense pas avoir plus de volonté que ça.
je songeais comme tous les drogués à la clope à arrêter...le declic pour moi ça a été de me rendre compte que j'etais vraiment drogué: cherché dans tout l'appart des clopes qd le paquet est vide et que l'on est dimanche...bref se mettre d'en des états pas possible parce qu'on en envie d'une clope...
là, j'ai eu peur de cette dependance et je me suis qu'il fallait vraimant arrêter et surtout arrêter de se trouver des excuses pour ne pas arrêter!!!


----------



## ginette107 (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Dîtes, je vais quand même pas consulter une légion de toubibs pour arrêter la clope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
je n'ai vu aucun medecin.
j'ai utilisé les patchs dans un premier temps,c'est je pense quand même une aide pour ne pas avoir de sensations de manque, et , puis c 'est un interdit de plus car patch+clope c'est même pas la peine d'y penser


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ... un cigare tous les 6 mois à 2 ans 
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Si jeune et tu fumais des cigares ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah bah, bel exemple pour la petite Lisa !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Trahi par le français !


----------



## Yip (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et un proctologue alors ?    C'est pour des trucs plus quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Et au bout du bout du bout, on passe au spéléologue. Le tout nous fait un beau catalogue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


Vous en avez bien profité de la perche que je vous ai tendue (pas au proctologue, hein !)


----------



## tomtom (22 Mai 2003)

et sinon, vous tenez bons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 abba, lupus, donnez-nous des nouvelles


----------



## Fulvio (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * et sinon, vous tenez bons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 abba, lupus, donnez-nous des nouvelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je mâche beaucoup de chewing gum, je joue de la guitare, je me ballade, et là, je vais aller au cinéma. Je sais pas encore ce que je vais voir, on verra


----------



## tomtom (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

je tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo!!! Continue


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Vous en avez bien profité de la perche que je vous ai tendue (pas au proctologue, hein !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et encore, on s'est retenus (enfin, c'est surtout le boulot qui m'a retenue) sinon t'aurais eu droit à :

démagogue, oenologue, Gogue et Magog (ou Mac-Gogue), églogue, bogue, les dents du dogue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aurions-nous même évité le proutologue, le floodologue, l'édentologue, le croquenotlogue, mais nous ne somme que des amateurs, on s'est arrêté au prologue.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2003)

*Sganarelle,* tenant une tabatière.  Quoy que puisse dire Aristote, et toute la philosophie, il n'est rien d'égal au tabac, c'est la passion des honnestes gens ; et qui vit sans tabac, n'est pas digne de vivre ; non seulement il réjouit, et purge les cerveaux humains ; mais encore il instruit les âmes à la vertu, et l'on apprend avec luy à devenir honneste homme. Ne voyez-vous pas bien dés qu'on en prend, de quelle maniere obligeante on en use avec tout le monde, et comme on est ravy d'en donner, à droit et à gauche, par tout où l'on se trouve ? On n'attend pas mesme qu'on en demande, et l'on court au devant du soûhait des gens: tant il est vray, que le tabac inspire des sentimens d'honneur, et de vertu, à tous ceux qui en prennent. Mais c'est assez de cette matiere, reprenons un peu nostre discours.

Molière, _Dom Juan_, acte I, scène 1.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2003)

Voici un des sujets mytiques du bar...

APPEL A TEMOIGNAGES 

Si ça peut vous aider à arreter, à l'époque si je me rappelle bien ça avait pas mal marché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais j'ai l'impression qu'on a eut des rechutes, avec en plus des personnes super médiatiques, genre Thebig!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Allez bon courage, les filles et les gars, il suffit de trouver la motivation!


----------



## tomtom (29 Mai 2003)

Alors, vous en êtes où après une semaine? 

et ne mentez pas!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

moi je viens juste de commencer d'arreter, depuis ce matin 1h00 ce qui fait donc deja 17h00 sans cloppe... et tout va bien pour le moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on vera ce soir avec l'apero si c'est pas trop dur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * moi je viens juste de commencer d'arreter, depuis ce matin 1h00 ce qui fait donc deja 17h00 sans cloppe... et tout va bien pour le moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on vera ce soir avec l'apero si c'est pas trop dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors ? Ca se passe comment pour l'instant ?


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

Ca y'est j'ai commencé d'arrêter, en espérant que ça ne se finisse pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis patchée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voilà, je tenais à le dire ! 
Merci pour les messages d'encouragements !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



courage et felicitation tu as sauté le premier pas c'est le plus dur


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Ginette pour ton soutien !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci beaucoup Ginette pour ton soutien !
> 
> ...


c'est normal


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors ? Ca se passe comment pour l'instant ?
> 
> ...



ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis juste acheter un paquet en 1 mois, c'etait pour un week-end fete.
Une cloppe de temps en temps (5, 6, en tout) et c'est tout.
Fini les 20 cloppes par jour et fini de filer ma tune


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y'est j'ai commencé d'arrêter, en espérant que ça ne se finisse pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Prerima  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si t'as envie de fumer t'as qu'à faire des pompes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qu'on l'interdise cette saloperie, qu'on arrête de vendre ça aux mômes en leur expliquant que surtout, les enfants, c'est pô bien...
> 
> ...



houla ,voyons si on interdit aux jeunes de fumer comment qu'on va faire aprés... une fois qu'il auront compris... ils acheteront po de cigarettes. Malheureux!!! tu ne voudras pas avoir la mort de millions de burralistes sur la conscience tout de même...


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y'est j'ai commencé d'arrêter, en espérant que ça ne se finisse pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo Prerima, voilà une bonne nouvelles dans ce monde de dingues!!!!
De mon côté j'ai arrêté depuis mi février, et depuis le teint rose, 
le porte écus, qui ne se vide pas aussi vite qu' avant.
Enfin tout va bien.

*le prix du tabac: 1p/an &gt;&gt;1423 euros; sur 5 ans&gt; 7 115 euros; sur 10 ans&gt; 14 230 euros, e tout ça sans la prochaine augmentation. Imagines  le beau MAC que tu pourras t'acheter.* 

C'est tiré d'un papier que l'on distribue à nos malades dans notre service de cardiologie. Nota: notre service répare les infarctus, c'est pas joli joli et en plus je vois de plus en plus de jeunes femmes.
Alors encore bravo,tiens bon ça en vaut la peine; ton arrêt me motive aussi pour ne pas replonger.


----------



## tomtom (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y'est j'ai commencé d'arrêter, en espérant que ça ne se finisse pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo, quelle sage décision, pour ma part, je viens de commencer ma deuxième année en temps que non-fumeur et je ne le regrette pas.

Tiens le coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça en vaut vraiment la peine! 

Au-delà de l'économie d'argent c'est un bien être physique retrouvé et puis on ne refoule plus du goulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oui, bon d'accord, on peut être non-fumeur et adorer le saucisson à l'ail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), on ne stress plus quand on est coincé des plombes dans les endroits non fumeur, on ne fait plus demi-tour en voiture après deux kilomètres parce que l'on a oublié son paquet, etc, etc

Enfin, pleins de bonnes raisons pour arrêter


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bravo Prerima, voilà une bonne nouvelles dans ce monde de dingues!!!!
> De mon côté j'ai arrêté depuis mi février, et depuis le teint rose,
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ton message et bravo pour ton arrêt depuis février, c'est bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En ce qui concerne l'argent, c'est sûr que ça fera une belle écomnomie mais malheureusement Finn n'est toujours pas décidé à arrêter !


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ton message et bravo pour ton arrêt depuis février, c'est bien !
> 
> ...



alors c'est bien dommage, je vais être obligée de lui raconter les 10 personnes que je couche sur une table d'examen tous les jours qui passent, le rasage du bas du ventre et du haut des cuisses, la grosse aiguille qui troue la fémoral, le catheter qui monte jusqu'au artères coronaires par la belle artère aorte (qui soi dit en passant peut elle aussi se sténoser à cause de la clope).....
T'en veux encore.......

Le tabac est une des plus grande cause de l'infarctus chez les hommes JEUNES, alors médites , si tu veux ds détails, je suis dispo.





et puis je voulais te dire que pour Prerima, ce sera plus difficile, j'en fait les frais en ce moment Ray (le mien ds ma maison)a repris après un stop de 1,5 an. Vraiment stupide.
 Je lui raconte tous les jours des horreurs, il est presque mûr


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y'est j'ai commencé d'arrêter, en espérant que ça ne se finisse pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



felicitation pour ta premier soiréé sans tabac, continue comme ça


----------



## tomtom (21 Août 2003)

Et alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui a tenu?


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Qui a tenu?



Pour l'instant, je tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait 1 mois et 11 jours, et j'ai arrêté les patchs !


----------



## Philito (21 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, je tiens !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



félicitations, sincèrement, beaucoup de respect aux gens qui arretent de fumer (bon fallais pas commencer.....) moi, j'en serais totalement incapable d'arreter..... et je m'en veux.... rohhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi ça va faire dix minutes et déjà envie d'une autre.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais qui a foutu ce sujet ici.... bon je dois vite sortir cinq minutes (ahhh ces non-fumeurs....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> félicitations, sincèrement, beaucoup de respect aux gens qui arretent de fumer (bon fallais pas commencer.....) moi, j'en serais totalement incapable d'arreter..... et je m'en veux.... rohhhh



Merci mais tu sais n'importe qui est capable d'arrêter, il suffit juste d'être motivé ! Perso, je pensais aussi être incapable d'arrêter et puis il suffit d'une prise de conscience et aussitôt la volonté est là !


----------



## Philito (21 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais tu sais n'importe qui est capable d'arrêter, il suffit juste d'être motivé ! Perso, je pensais aussi être incapable d'arrêter et puis il suffit d'une prise de conscience et aussitôt la volonté est là !



pas de prise de conscience, le désir est là, mais pas la motivation.... et toujours se dire plus tard, c'est con.... je sais.... et juste tenir aux autres cigarettes n'est pas jouable non plus.... pffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon pas bien toute la journée.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'empêche il est vrai qu'il serait temps......


----------



## tomtom (21 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, je tiens !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est la meilleur nouvelle de la journée


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> pas de prise de conscience, le désir est là, mais pas la motivation.... et toujours se dire plus tard, c'est con.... je sais.... et juste tenir aux autres cigarettes n'est pas jouable non plus.... pffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idem pour moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le désir d'arreter mais aucune volonté ni motivation !!!
J'en suis à 2 paquets de clopes par jour et chaque soir je me dis : bon, il faudrait que je pense à arreter !!!
C'est con de penser que je vais peut etre arreter quand il sera trop tard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vraiment de la saloperie ces trucs !!!


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Petit rappel, pour les indécis :






Ne fumez pas, boivez...hipss...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

Sans oublier :


----------



## dude (21 Août 2003)

Le fait de changer ses habitudes aide enormement à arreter de fumer!! J'ai fumé pendant 2 ans (si mes souvenirs sont bon) et puis j'ai suivi mon père dans un autre pays. Le changement total d'habitudes, de lieu, de langue m'a grandement aide. Et aussi un ami que je me suis fait non-fumeur à 200% qui ecrasait et ecrase tt les paquets de clopes que ses amis detiennent. Je lui dois aussi une fiere chandelle pour sa non-indulgence et son entetement. Carlo tu m'as sauve je t'en serais toujours reconnaissant


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel, pour les indécis :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui, il y a tout çà dans la cigarette...
si çà peut aider ceux qui fument a arreter,c'est une bonne idée d'avoir posté cette image...
pour ma part ,je ne fume pas et je n'ai jamais fumé...
cela ne m'a jamais tenté,et puis c'est incompatible avec mes 50 km a velo quotidien...
bon courage a ceux qui vont tenter d'arreter...
et si vous n'arrivez pas ,soyez respectueux des non fumeurs,ne fumez pas en leur présence...


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier :



C'est bien de poster ça Finn, mais qu'attends-tu pour arreter?


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Que sa femme le batte.


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Que sa femme le batte.



Faudrait-il encore qu'il soit marié !


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.



C'est pas prévu au programme, à moins que tu n'en saches plus que moi !


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Bah, j'ai reçu un carton d'invitation. Tu n'es pas au courant.


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah, j'ai reçu un carton d'invitation. Tu n'es pas au courant.



Bah non, Finn a sûrement voulu me faire une surprise, je suis super contente ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoique, une surprise pour un mariage c'est plutôt bizarre !


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, Finn a sûrement voulu me faire une surprise, je suis super contente !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je voudrais pas semer le trouble, mais je crois que le nom de la dame, c'était pas toi.


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas semer le trouble, mais je crois que le nom de la dame, c'était pas toi.



Quoi ?  Comment ? Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn !


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Oupsss. Et pendant ce temps, je pars sur la pointe des pieds.


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oupsss. Et pendant ce temps, je pars sur la pointe des pieds.



Désolée, maintenant que tu as foutu le bordel, tu restes !


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Finn, je crois qu'il faudrait fermer ce sujet. Ça risque de devenir violent.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah, j'ai reçu un carton d'invitation. Tu n'es pas au courant.



BRAVO !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On part fumer une clope deux minutes et voilà le résultat ! 
Et moi qui pensait te faire confiance ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca m'apprendra à te faire part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de mes secrets. D'autant qu'il y méprise : je te parlais d'un certain _Birlou_ et de la bière. Je comptais vous inviter toi et vieux râleur alors forcément on a confondu bière et enterrement (avec les cendres et la clope ...), enterrement et mariage et voilà le résultat !! ( _vous croyez que je peux rattraper le coup là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ )

En tout cas, et malgré ton avatar ne compte pas être un jour le parrain de mes enfants ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon et ... euh  _oui oui j'arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Bon, bah qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ? On vient ou pas ?
C'est qu'on s'est mis sur notre 31 nous.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ? On vient ou pas ?
> C'est qu'on s'est mis sur notre 31 nous.



c'est à dire que du Birlou il en reste mais y a plus de bière pour aller avec !


----------

